# Cookeville TN



## user3977 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am wondering if there is anyone in the cookeville TN area that might be looking for a cheap studio. i have what might be a good studio area but would really like someone with more knowledge if it would be a good spot. msg em and ill give you my number and address to come check the place out.


----------

